# Chilli Beer



## Tony (15/2/07)

Hi all

I have a bumper crop of mexican Jallipino chillies coming in from the garden.

I was ondering if anyone has ever made a chilli beer and if its worth doing.

I wasa kind of thinking a dry pale 100% pils lager with a hit of heat in the mouth would be interesting.

I guess the chillies would be chopped up and added to the boil for the last 5 or 10 minuites.

cheers


----------



## Malnourished (15/2/07)

I'm not a huge fan of chilli beers as a concept but I've tried it a couple of times.

I think a major problem has been the use of fresh chillies - they seem to give an awful green, vegetal character, not surprisingly. Anyway I've been cooking a fair bit lately with dried chillies and the flavour is completely different. I think they would work a LOT better than fresh. That said, I haven't had great results drying my own chillies compared to what you can buy, but obviously the fresh chillies you get here are very different to those in Mexico. But if you've got loads, it's gotta be worth a try. With dried chillies, you're supposed to rehydrate them in hot water before use anyway, so probably steeping them at the end of the boil would work best.

I seem to recall reading that you've done a bit of smoking malt in the past, so why not try and make some chipotles? Chipotles are basically just smoked jalapeos - leave them on the vine until they're red and beginning to dry out, then smoke them until they go really dry (it traditionally takes days.) I really love cooking with chipotles (much moreso than jalapeos) - the flavour is amazing. Chipotles in an adobo sauce are great for marinades etc. I've always thought chipotles would work really well in a rauchbier, but I've never tried it.

I was also considering making a Fantme-inspired 'mole saison' with guajillos, coriander, pepper, cinnamon and chocolate but I doubt I'll get around to it before summer ends.


----------



## lonte (15/2/07)

I have tried a few Chilli beers, most of them grossly overdone - one to the point making the bottle undrinakable. In all but one case I added the chilli (a single birds eye chilli) at bottling. Too much heat and too much variability.

The one I got right (3rd place in BABBs 2006 comp and Highly Commended with Bronze Medal at QAAWBG 2006) I added the chilli by opening the bottle of cold-conditioned beer, adding the chilli, and recapping. I tried this a number of times and settled on 2-3weeks prior to consumption as being optimal to provide the hint of chilli that I (and obviously the judges) saw as balanced. The base beer was an AG Ale with 67% Pale Ale, 30% Munich and 3% Chocolate bittering hops only to about 30IBU with Hallertau Mittlefrau and US-56 dried yeast.


----------



## Barramundi (15/2/07)

ive done one as a K&K which i think and most others that have tried it turned out pretty good , didnt wanna get too elaborate with the 'base' beer in case the chili ruined it 
i used ....

can of coopers draught malt
bag of brew enhancer #2
5 'hot' chilis ( from the fresh food section of woolies, franklins, coles etc)
cut with scissors into rings all but the stems into primary fermentation , ferment till finished , rack for 4-5 days and bottled..

got toey after 2 weeks in the bottle and tried it , was good to go at that stage ... 

hope this provides some useful information .. i know your probably looking for a grain point of view but im not there yet ....


----------



## Screwtop (15/2/07)

Haven't made one yet Tony, but plan to as I grow a s/load of chilli's. Dried would be best as Malnourished advises to get away from the green/vegie flavour. Chilli's are easy to dry, tie them on strings (Ristras) 3 at a time every 25mm or so and just hang them under the eaves of the house out of the rain to dry as they do in Mexico. Some dry better than others, Jalapeno's dry ok in most cases, Yello Thai rot as do Habanero, but Cayenne dry beautifully. Gring some dried chilli up in a mortar and pestle, start with a low addition, there's nothing worse that too much chilli in beer, ALA Robinsons SCB Chilli Beer.


----------



## beers (15/2/07)

I love my Chilli :beerbang: 

I'm not too sure if I want it in my beer at this point in time... but I have thought about it  I'm thinking a small amount in a spiced Choc Chilli Porter or Stout winter warmer would be nice


----------



## Tony (15/2/07)

thanks for the advice folks.

I have a cayenne chille plant that is exploding in chillies, there are about 100 on it....... all half grown.

I have thought bout drying my own chilies for use through the winter months when the plants dont produce.

I have 2 plants that are starting to flower now. I grew them from seeds from these fantastic long thick fleshy red chillies i bought from Woolworths for a pasta dish. 

I recon thay will be great too.

It was me that did the malt smoking. I still have some of that malt that scared the pants off the national judges......... they didnt know what was happening in their mouths  It should be a lot better now. it was like a bush fire in a glass when it was freshly smoked.

I mashed with it at 10% and it left a smoky smell in my clothes from the mash and the boil like i had been standing at a camp fire 

will have a go at drying some and maybe chuck them in an amber ale.

I had a good snif of the fresh jallapinos on my way up to the kitchen and figured they may give a vegtable flavor to the beer as well as the heat.

I mainly want the heat so the cayenne chillies should be great. I have found they are warm but low on flavor compared to some chillies

cheers


----------



## stephen (15/2/07)

I was one of the fortunate people to try Barramundi's chilli beer and can say that (IMHO) that he hit the right balance. The chilli was there, not in overabundance, just enough to let you it was present without detracting from the base beer. Overall, a very delightful beer that left your mouth with a subtle reminder of chilli and still left you feeling refreshed.

Stephen


----------



## bconnery (16/2/07)

When I was first brewing I put a few chillis into bottles in every batch just about, with varying results. 

I had a couple of stabs at in the fermenter but couldn't seem to get the balance right...

I think the cold conditioned addition idea would work well. 

I can't speak for jalepenos but I can say that Siam (the longish yellow or red ones) in particular, and scotch bonnet also do not give a green or other not so nice flavour but rather imparted a nice light fruitiness that balanced the heat very well. My Redhead, Siam chillis in a blonde ale was a beer I was very happy with. 
The downside is that if you didn't drink them quickly they became liquid fire, especially the habenero ones, for which you had a week to drink...

I would suggest a mix, dry some but try it fresh using the recapping method mentioned earlier. 

But of course, that's just my opinion...


----------



## johnno (16/2/07)

> Jul 30 2006
> I am a chilli lover from way back. Can't get enough of them.
> 
> Couple of years ago I made an APA and decided to drop some of the really small deadly hot chilli's into a couple of dozen bottles at bottling time.
> ...


----------



## Kai (16/2/07)

I brewed a smoked chilli ale back when I was doing partials. 10% rauchmalz plus some fresh chillis (I forget what variety). I boiled them for 5 minutes or so which seemed to remove the vegetal character. Next time I'll just used dried whole ones though.


----------



## Lukes (16/2/07)

Tony,
here is some info from BYO ( man that article over half a decade ago...)

The chilli stout sounds like a good winter warmer!

" Perfect for celebrating Saint Patrick's Day in Tijuana, this dry, black stout will drive the snakes out of any place you want. Roasted barley goes well with hot peppers, if only you let it. "

- Luke


----------



## RobW (16/2/07)

Anybody tried adding just chilli seeds? - maybe crushed.
That should get the heat but leave the vegetal tastes out.


----------



## Josh (16/2/07)

Barramundi said:


> ive done one as a K&K which i think and most others that have tried it turned out pretty good , didnt wanna get too elaborate with the 'base' beer in case the chili ruined it
> i used ....
> 
> can of coopers draught malt
> ...


I'll back Barra on this one. I also tried it and it was just right IMO. We also considered adding some lemongrass and coriander and getting a "Thai Beer" happening.


----------



## Tony (16/2/07)

RobW said:


> Anybody tried adding just chilli seeds? - maybe crushed.
> That should get the heat but leave the vegetal tastes out.



you know thats not a bad idea. Thats what i love about this site. Someone will always come up with something you would never have thought of.

I am also considering putting them in the mash to add the heat to the brew. that way the heat in the beer would remain stable.

I am thinking of brewing a red ale, hopped with willamette all the way and using some of the fresh red chillies growing in the garden. I think the jalapino's will be a bit much on the flavour side

depending on their heat i think i will use about 1 chilli/5 liters of beer

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (16/2/07)

RobW said:


> Anybody tried adding just chilli seeds? - maybe crushed.
> That should get the heat but leave the vegetal tastes out.




the heat of the chili isnt found in the seeds as such it is housed in the membrane between the flash and the seeds... just thought id throw that in as its a common misconception that the seeds are the hot bit but they actually arent ...


----------



## kook (16/2/07)

I've tried a few commercial and homebrewed chilli beers and the only one I've ever really enjoyed was the Smoked Chipotle Ale from Rogue.

I'd be trying something along the lines of a rauchbier, with dried chipotles added.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/2/07)

I would just try the seed.

Try putting a couple in a glass of beer. They will froth a bit, but it will give you an idea of how much you will need.

I used to do this in the pub when I lived in Muswellbrook. I took a heap if chillies and hung them up at the bar. After a week, everyone was drinking beer with chilli seeds in it.


----------



## brendanos (17/2/07)

Being the kind of guy that put's Tabasco sauce on every dish, and Blair's Nitro Death Rain (pic below) on every second foodstuffs (pringles was my favourite) I was hardly going to skimp on chilli in my beer.







Having been inspired by Sail and Anchor's annual Chilli beer release, I was set on brewing something extreme. The first time I tried this beer (the 2005 release) it boasted 12 varieties of chilli, and I was in tears after half a middie, having to regretfully adandon it at the bar. Mind you I did have tonsilitus at the time. 
Last year's release was equally as hot, and I was proud to win a "who can finish a pint first" competition among friends. This year's release isn't far off, and I think the comp has evolved to "who can drink the most in a day".

The Sail and Anchor version is a refreshingly-pale lager, which seems to quench the heat from each preceeding sip, only to hit you with the heat a few seconds later, making you want to take another sip. It is 5% abv and described as a "medium bodied beer made from a sweet malt" and is for hot heads only.

My interpretation was a Chilli Strong Ale, a pale base flavoured with 200g munich, 500g melanoidin, 50g pchoc and 750g dark candi, for an OG of 1.066 hopped to 90IBU with Northern Brewer and Willamette, and flavoured with Willamette, Cascade and Northern Brewer. Wyeast 1338 (belgian strong ale).

Where most people want purely the heat, I also wanted to taste the chilli flavour, even if it is vegetal and generally an undesirable characteristic. I added about 5 fresh green chillis, and 5 fresh red jalapenos chopped to the boil for 40 minutes (in grain bag), the flesh of 3 red chillis to secondary, sliced, and a chilli potion (a blend of about 10 firecrackers, jalapenos and red chillis from the garden were soaked in vodka with a dash of lemon (to aid extraction) for a few weeks, then filtered through coffee paper) was added with priming sugar prior to bottling.

Finished the last bottle a week ago (at a year old) and it just kept getting better. The bitterness was undetectable, as was the hop flavour (it was all masked by an intense chilli flavour, aroma, and heat), but IMO and to my taste it was a great chilli beer. As my supplies dwindled I thought it would be interesting to enter it in a comp a few weeks back (beerfest), expecting it to be heavily punished for lack of balance (as the "other" category is generally scored) but was pretty surprised to get a 95.5.

Will have to brew another one again soon, though my plants are naked at the moment. That Chipotle idea sounds like a great one. Is there a rogues recipe/clone floating around?


----------



## neonmeate (20/2/07)

if you want to get hold of genuine mexican dried chillies herbies can give you scary gnarled brown things that are very tasty.
OTOH if all you want is heat and no greenness, why not just add chilli powder? to the glass would be just as effective (and easier to get the dose right).

i did make this weird 18th century porter in the Wheeler CAMRA guide to homebrewing a few years back which had cayenne pepper, licorice root and salt in it and it was.. interesting shall we say


----------



## BeaQueen (6/3/07)

Hi Tony

I have used chillis quite a bit in brewing (along with a variety of other spices).

My Chilli Chocolate Stout is a favourite (with my Canberra Brewers buddies and 'normal' friends) - it has also picked up a medal or two.

My tips are:
>> gently does it - I use no more than 6 birds eyes for a 15 litre batch
>> deseed if you want chilli flavour but not too much heat
>> add chillis 10mins before end of boil and use a muslin bag (or similar) - if you boil then discard (i.e don't put the bag in primary fermentation) you give the chillis a chance to meld with the other flavours

I use fresh chillis. I don't get a vegetal flavour - but that could be the chocolate and other hearty malts counter-balancing it.

I have used chillis in a lager but that was back in the days when I was kit brewing - but it turned out very well added to a lager with some lemon and lime also.

I think the best thing to remember is "less is more" - you want people to be able to drink your beer and not get 3rd degree burns from it!

hope that helps

cheers
Megan


----------



## bconnery (6/3/07)

Josh said:


> I'll back Barra on this one. I also tried it and it was just right IMO. We also considered adding some lemongrass and coriander and getting a "Thai Beer" happening.



I did this when I was doing kits. Lemongrass, coriander, kaffir lime leaves, ginger and chillis. Unfortunately I overdid the ginger and it tended to dominate. Others liked it. All I could taste was the ginger, but mainly because I'd put in so much effort getting the other things in there and then was annoyed because they weren't really as present as I wanted. 

The beer was a little soupey though. Next time, if there was one, I'd do it on a pale ale base. I did it on a bavarian wheat kit and I don't think that was the best choice...


----------



## drsmurto (6/3/07)

brendanos said:


> Blair's Nitro Death Rain



A fellow aficionado! 

Sorry to hear about your lack of chillis, my orange habernero is on overdrive ATM, so far i have harvested 2 dozen of the beasts with almost the same still to be picked! My birds eyes are purring along nicely and i think they would be a much wiser idea for a beer. Love your work! Will try to do a K&K/extracty version of a strong ale for the same result with any luck. Did try a lager many moons ago with the chillies dumped into the fermenter (12 birds eye, pricked with a toothpick). Sat in priamry for 3 weeks. Bottles drunk in the first month were bearable but once it got some age it was scary. Nowhere for the chilli to hide in a lager! 

Go the skulls!


----------



## InCider (6/3/07)

Where can I buy that chilli sauce? Yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhha! 









Mine won't last!


----------



## Tony (6/3/07)

i have seeds here for red, chocolate and jelly bean habernero's, goats weed, and a few other super hot chillies.
will get them growing when it warms back up

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (6/3/07)

where does one acquire this sauce ???


----------



## Barramundi (6/3/07)

FOUND IT !!!


www.deathsauce.com.au


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/3/07)

Lukes said:


> Tony,
> here is some info from BYO ( man that article over half a decade ago...)
> 
> The chilli stout sounds like a good winter warmer!
> ...



The article mentions the flavours that get added when you add chilli to primary, but nothing about secondary. Why is that?


----------



## tangent (9/3/07)

one word Tony - Chipotle! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chipotle

I also caramelised some onions and Jalapenos together and use as a steak topping.
If you no-chill into a jar, it keeps for ever 
PM me your address and I'll send you a jar.


----------



## InCider (9/3/07)

Barramundi said:


> FOUND IT !!!
> www.deathsauce.com.au



Mein Gott!

Check the disclaimer:

2 AM RESERVE DISCLAIMER
3 AM RESERVE DISCLAIMER 

Purchaser of product known as Blair's 2 am Reserve and/or 3 am Reserve, hereby acknowledges the intense heat factor of this product and the element of danger if misused. Blair's 2 am Reserve and 3 am Reserve is over 100 time hotter than a jalapeno pepper and is a complex blend of fresh peppers and extracts. This product is not a sauce but a food additive and should be used as such only. Furthermore, is should be clearly understood that Blair's 2 am Reserve and 3 am Reserve is used strickly at the purchaser's risk. 

Purchaser hereby releases Gardner Resources, Inc., Deathsauce Australia, Cromer Promotions, Oceanair International Forwarding Pty Ltd from all liability, indemnifies and holds harmless Gardner Resources Inc., Deathsauce Australia, Cromer Promotions Oceanair International Forwarding Pty Ltd with respect to any claims of damages or injuries resulting from the use, consumption, ingestion, and/or contact with respect to Blair's 2 am / 3 am Reserve. 

Agreed and Accepted by: 

Purchaser/Title 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date 

Scan and email this form to [email protected] 

Or Post this form to:
Deathsauce Australia
PO Box 302 Ascot Vale, VIC. 3032


----------



## Kai (9/3/07)

kook said:


> I've tried a few commercial and homebrewed chilli beers and the only one I've ever really enjoyed was the Smoked Chipotle Ale from Rogue.
> 
> I'd be trying something along the lines of a rauchbier, with dried chipotles added.




My one and only chilli beer back when I was doing partials, I did something similar. Came out allright but a little phenolic.


----------



## drsmurto (9/3/07)

Barramundi said:


> where does one acquire this sauce ???



Its not a sauce, its quite possibly the hottest powdered chilli on the planet! I have the slightly less hot version and its a ring stinger!

InCider - are all the orange things in your sauce haberneros? I have 2 dozen and want to turn them into a sauce. Can you pass on some recipe tips for a arse hair burning sauce?

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Tony (9/3/07)

Seeing as i started this thread i consider this a hijack!

But seeing as i love hot chilli's and love making chilli sauce................... HIJAC AWAY PEOPLE. 

Lets have all your chilli related beer and sauce recipes.

i love it 

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (10/3/07)

Chill recipes.... think you just opened up a can there Tony!

Here's my current fave marinade for chicken thighs on the bbq.

2 orange haberneros
4 spring onions, sliced into 2-inch lengths
3 cloves garlic, peeled 
3 tablespoons freshly grated ginger (1 2-inch piece)
4 sprigs fresh thyme
2 teaspoons ground allspice
Juice of 2 limes
1/2 cup tomato sauce
1/2 cup pineapple juice 

Throw everything except the liquids into a food processor and process to a paste. Add liquids and mix well. marinade chicken thighs, slashing them to allow the marinade to get right into the meat, for at least 4 hours. BBQ. Eat.

I use only 2 habs so others can eat it but it still packs a very nice kick whilst being very flavoursome. The orange habernero has a passionfruit aroma/flavour so goes very well in this jamaican style marinade!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## domonsura (10/3/07)

My Drunken Chilli Garlic Sauce (Not for children, elderly or people with wimpy stomachs)

*Warning note: Sensible people will clean & chop the habaneros first, on a separate board, (pref wearing gloves) - and will not touch ANYTHING else or take a toilet break during the process without washing their hands twice for good measure. Clean up afterwards, and then continue on with the rest of the recipe. Habaneros are nasty little f***ers, and if you make a mistake it is GUARANTEED to be painful....be it your eyes/nose/ears or somewhere more embarrassingly painful. (I've seen a grown man (chef) cry like a baby after taking a thoughtless toilet break without washing his hands first while working with habaneros.....followed by a trip to the doctor and months of ridicule...) and if you do have an accident.....yoghurt...NOT SOAP*

Ingredients:
* 10 tomatoes rough chopped
* 15 habanero chillis - roughly chopped
* 1 onion, ver finely chopped
* 1 whole bulb of garlic, fine chopped (12 cloves)


* 200mls whole grain mustard
* 1/4 cup brown sugar
* 1/4 cup white vinegar
* 3/4 tablespoon 'Keens'curry powder (nana's pantry or coles, small orange tin)
* 1 tablespoon ground cumin
* 1/2 tablespoon chilli powder
* 250ml beer (low IBU/lightly hopped)



Brown chillis & onion & garlic in some oil (do not burn) add tomatoes, mustard, chilli and curry powders, cook a bit longer then add white vinegar & beer to deglaze, then rest of ingredients, mix well, then allow to cook down again until about the consistency you want. Allow to cool, refridgerate overnight to allow chilli and garlic to develop, and THEN season with a little salt & black pepper. Re-boil, and bottle into 750ml beer bottles, cap them, then cover with water and simmer for an hour. Should last nearly forever, especially as you don't need much... but *WARN YOUR GUESTS, it's the polite thing to do.....*


----------



## Steve (10/3/07)

I love chillis and I love beer. I experienced a chilli beer last September in the Margaret River at a microbrewer that only brewed beer as long as it had food in it and it was terrible....Stick with chillis in the food accompanied by a nice cold lager I reckon
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Trent (10/3/07)

Domonsura
You da man. I didnt think there were many that could "out-hot" me, but 15 habanero's?!? Mate, them things hurt. I happily munch away on raw jalapenos with my lunch, but draw the line at raw habaneros. That sauce is getting made sometime soon, though, may have to see if the local vegie shop can find me some of the little orange beauties. My only problem is, where the hell am I going to find a lightly hopped beer in my collection?
All the best
Trent


----------



## kook (10/3/07)

We've got some blairs 2am at work thats occasionally used for pranks.

I haven't tried it yet, not quite game enough. I used to use MegaDeath, one teaspoon in a pot of 2-3 litres of chili is more than enough.

The death rain is good, but the chipolte death rain is even better


----------



## johnno (10/3/07)

Use these in your chilli beer.



> Following the completion of recent scientific tests by at least two highly respected sources, the legendary Red Savina Habanero at roughly 350,000 SHU is no longer the world's hottest chile pepper. The outrageously hot Naga Morich (also called Dorset Naga) and its very close cousin the Bih Jolokia (also called Bhut Jolokia) can now lay claim to that title





http://www.thechileman.org/naga_morich.php

cheers

johnno


----------



## brendanos (10/3/07)

Chipotle death rain, that sounds awesome. I got my "nitro death rain" from the International Beer Shop, but as far as I know they don't sell their (blairs) products any more.

I'm jealous kook, I really want to try some of that wax sealed stuff!

I just spent the whole day at the Perth Chilli Festival in the Araluen Botanic Gardens - what a great day. So many sauces/jams/etc to keep the mouth burning. I think the hottest I found was from Habaneros 4 Gringos, they had a few "behind the counter" unlabelled unnamed new products that were their hottest yet. Obviously I bought some. Theres a guy from Melbourne that runs the victorian chilli fest and he had some pretty hot sauces too, "Redback Chilli Co". Chilli Beer from Outback was alright, pretty bland/mild for my tastes though. He had an interesting range of flavoured/experimental type beers, though nothing really extreme. I bought some Habaneros to grow at home, now I'm really in business!

My chilli strong ale that I mentioned earlier in this thread got great feedback from Beerfest, though they all thought it was too hot. "If this was a chilli beer competition you'd win!" was a very nice compliment, as well as "excellent base beer, clean and well brewed" as well as a cheeky "you are a good brewer - make a real beer!".

Oh and I just found out that the new Sail and Anchor chilli beer has been changed from a bavarian lager to an australian ale, and from extremely hot to MILD!! Nooooooooooooooooooooo....................  Oh well, I can always brew more fire water at home. Still, it should be great to taste a different chilli beer.


Oh no........ after all that chilli today, I think I've come to the worst part of the evening............. *clutches stomach*


----------



## BrissyBrew (11/3/07)

InCider said:


> Where can I buy that chilli sauce? Yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habanero chilli wow those babies are HOT!!!! But my favourite for sweet chilli dishes because they are not as bitter, would work nice with a high gravity sweet beer, such a barley wine, old english ale, maybe even a german helles, chocolate stout.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Habanero

I cant agree more with domonsura warning about handling, and food warnings for others. 

Having eaten a raw habanero (my first first habanero chilli experience) I now treat the sweet hot little fruit with the respect. I recommend the blender, no longer game enough to handle with my hands or rubber gloves.

A mild habanero toffee, hot drizzeled over icecream is a real treat (note hard crack toffee is preferred, sticky hot stuff in your mouth can be a painful experience).


----------



## johnno (11/3/07)

Johnny Cash was onto something.



> Love is a burning thing
> and it makes a firery ring



cheers
johnno


----------



## Tony (11/3/07)

I remember making sweet chilli sause once.

I was processing the chillis with the white vinigar in a food processor.

I would blitz it up in batches and tip it in the pot to be boiled down.

I was tipping one lot in the pot when it splashed and a drop of the chilli vinigar went strain in my eye.

It burnt instantly and i feared for my eye. 

I dropped everything and ran outside, grabbed a hose and turned it on.

have you ever held your eye open and looked into the stream of water comming out of a hose. I never would have till that day.!!!

I now wear glasses when doing this.


Will the habaneros grow through the winter?

here is the range of seeds i got from ebay.

I am going to put a couple of seeds in some dirt and try to get them going.

Will go for the cold tollerantmanzano Red and the Goatsweed first

cheers 

View attachment Chillies.doc


----------



## drsmurto (11/3/07)

Still harvesting my orange haberneros, getting at least 6 a week so have been saving them up in the freezer till i found the appropriate 'death' sauce to make. Am a huge fan of Megadeath, never tried any of the reserve sauces altho i reckon they are past sauces and becomes ingredients at that heat level.

View attachment 11718


Domonsura - that looks like not only a demonly hot sauce but also incredibly tasty. Had to laugh at the whole bulb of garlic, not just evil ho but your breath could slay vampires from kms away!


----------



## brendanos (12/3/07)

Tony said:


> I remember making sweet chilli sause once.
> 
> I was processing the chillis with the white vinigar in a food processor.
> 
> ...





Tony - the plants only fruit over the warmer parts of the year, in particular when the overnight temperature doesn't drop below 15 degrees, though this may vary depending on species and environmental conditions. I think August-October is the best time to plant them, and for maximum fruit, replant from seeds every year (though they will continue to bear fruit if left for a further year or two, with less fruit each successive year). They like full sun, water, and occasional fertiliser. Keep picking the fruit to encourage more growth, and they will keep producing for as long as the seasons permit.

My plants are only starting to fruit now, so it might be worth giving it a shot, you've got nothing to lose (other than possibly your hopes and expectations), particularly if it's warm where you are.

P.S. I'm by no means an expert, so apologies if any of this isn't text book...


----------



## drsmurto (25/3/07)

Tony said:


> i have seeds here for red, chocolate and jelly bean habernero's, goats weed, and a few other super hot chillies.
> will get them growing when it warms back up
> 
> cheers



Where did you get seeds for the choc habernero seeds from Tony? Tried growing it in the uk, plant got to 2 feet high but never fruited. Am keen to give them another go cos i am loving the orange habs, have a lovely passionfruit aroma/flavour. Could swap you a few orange hab seeds?

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Tony (25/3/07)

link 

cheers

http://search.stores.ebay.com.au/chillibir...4486813QQsofpZ0


----------



## bugwan (25/3/07)

Just a quick note on some of those 'super sauces' previously mentioned... Most of them use capsaicin extract to achieve heat ratings (officially rated in in Scoville Units) of "100 times hotter than a Habanero" etc. The extracts are artificial concentrations of the capsaicin from peppers and are mixed with sauces to achieve 'super status'. Mace is a commonly capsaicin extract, used for subduing criminals...!

Be wary of these sauces, they really need serious dilution. I'm a fan of Dave's Insanity Sauce, but I destroyed a bolognese sauce with it once! Damn... Just wash your hands after handling and avoid rubbing your eyes or scratching any crevices for at least an hour!!!

Cheers.


----------



## Batz (26/3/07)

An easy way to add chilli to brews is to chop up chilli and put in a jar,cover with vodka.
Leave this for a week,shaking it when ever you pass by.
Now just strain the vodka into your fermenter,instant chilli !  

Batz


----------



## Tony (30/3/07)

I just received these in the mail

i got 2 x 100g bags.

They smell fantastic!!!

they have a wonderfull smoky jalapino taste ans some heat left in there too 

I am going to chop up a bag of these and chuck them in a mash for sure.

I was going to make a rauch bier with some smoked malt but i dont think i will need to with the smoke character these have.

not sure what recipe to use just yet.

Was thinking of a malty oktoberfest tybe base beer.

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (30/3/07)

Trent said:


> Domonsura
> You da man. I didnt think there were many that could "out-hot" me, but 15 habanero's?!? Mate, them things hurt. I happily munch away on raw jalapenos with my lunch, but draw the line at raw habaneros. That sauce is getting made sometime soon, though, may have to see if the local vegie shop can find me some of the little orange beauties. My only problem is, where the hell am I going to find a lightly hopped beer in my collection?
> All the best
> Trent


I'll shout you one of my weizens which got a little too tart/sour. It won't be out of place in your sauce.

Has anyone checked out this site, http://www.hothothot.com/, for sauces?

Seth


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/07)

A bit OT, perhaps, but worth a look for those who like chilli (and great beer, and ain't that most of us?)

Stone Brewing's Burning Trinity of Hot Sauces.

No affiliation, just a high level of appreciation and "respeck". :beer: 

Seth


----------



## Weizguy (21/6/09)

Trent said:


> Domonsura
> You da man. I didnt think there were many that could "out-hot" me, but 15 habanero's?!? Mate, them things hurt. I happily munch away on raw jalapenos with my lunch, but draw the line at raw habaneros. That sauce is getting made sometime soon, though, may have to see if the local vegie shop can find me some of the little orange beauties. My only problem is, where the hell am I going to find a lightly hopped beer in my collection?
> All the best
> Trent


Trent, you now have the American wheat beer. Surely a good base for this experiment?

You can have some of Tony's chillies if you want them, when you visit. They are now frozen, for longer storage.

Les out


----------



## Trent (29/6/09)

Cheers for that Les
I will grab a few of them peppers off you in a few weeks, and get onto the sauce. I have been pretty lazy about that lately...
T


----------



## sim (15/3/12)

...ay Tony, did you ever do this Chipolte brew? Contemplating the purchase of some similar chipoltes!


----------

